# Who knew



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

So i hear just about majority of the LS engines can take a huge cam and full bolt ons and still run fairly decent without a tune. I decide to take a different approach. I ported my airbox in my 04 relocated the IAT & used a K&N filter. After that I ported my throttle body. I still have factory manifolds(for now) and off road midpipes with flowmaster mufflers. The biggest mod I've done so far is swapping the heads and that is what threw the pcm in chaos. I replaced my original 241's with a stepped up set of 241's. They were ported and polished, milled .030, and have a 5 angle valve job. With that I used a .045 thickness gasket to bump up compression to 11.0:1. Now my goat runs like complete crap & I may have to tow it to get it tuned instead of driving it like I originally planned. I guess I had to be the one lol. At first I was getting a misfire which I fixed but now it just runs like complete crap it still acts like its misfiring but the check engine light is no longer flashing when I'm going around the block trying to trouble shoot & make sure I didn't leave any ground wires loose.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know of anyone that put a huge cam in their LS and have it run anything but shit and that's if they're lucky to not burn a hole through a piston or two. I've tweaked my tune just swapping out exhausts.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I don't know of anyone that put a huge cam in their LS and have it run anything but shit and that's if they're lucky to not burn a hole through a piston or two. I've tweaked my tune just swapping out exhausts.


The guys at SNL Performance were telling me that just simple boltons (headers, CAI, head swap) without a tune can cause issues. I live a good 30 miles from them and I have the capability to perform ALL of the mod installs including a CAM..(saving $$$ on labor).my only drawback is getting the vehicle to SNL Performance to have it tuned following the install. ROCK(me)HARDPLACE


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, Now I know when I put my cam in to have someone with a trailer ready to tow it to get it tuned. Lesson learned.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lesson should be to buy HP Tuners or EFIlive and a wideband controller and spend the little bit of time to tune it yourself. Saves time, money and often you can do a better tune than a lot of "the best" purported tuners out there.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Lesson should be to buy HP Tuners or EFIlive and a wideband controller and spend the little bit of time to tune it yourself. Saves time, money and often you can do a better tune than a lot of "the best" purported tuners out there.


What would a setup like that run....$$$


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There have been packages of Innovate LC1 wideband controller and HPT Pro for under $800


----------



## Supersoldier (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm definitely looking into this. I'm always up for learning especially for DIY purposes


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Was the first and probably the best mod I did back in 2006 when I decided to start modding my '04. Once you wrap your brain around the basics it isn't too bad to do the majority of stuff.


----------

